# Michael Savage Threatened



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Not only was Michael Savage threatened, but so was his favorite restaurant in SF.

A portion of the message sent to the restaurant:



> "I DEMAND THAT YOU REFUSE TO ALLOW MICHAEL SAVAGE &#8230; IN YOUR F-ING RESTAURANT AGAIN. HE IS A RACIST WHITE SUPREMACIST PIECE OF SH- &#8230; DONT WANT TO LISTEN TO ME? WELL I GUESS YOURE ALL GONNA F-ING DIE THEN CUZ I AM WAITING FOR THE MOTHAF- AND I WILL WAIT AND WATCH YOUR F-ING BUSINESS AND WHEN I SEE HIM GO IN THERE IM GOING TO START SHOOTING EVERY BODY I CAN FIND."


The Loony Lefties are becoming even more insane.

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2019/jan/2/michael-savage-target-death-threats-i-own-3-guns-a/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you can not win on facts or emotion, there is always intimidation. It’s the plantation mentality of the left. The kkk were the brown shirts of the Democratic Party. Violence is always a useful tool on the left.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Yeh those guys on the left sending bombs in the mail to ex-presidents and cabinet members oh wait that was a trumper that did that. 

One guy goes on a rant is not that big a deal unless that guy actually sends bombs.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Yeh those guys on the left sending bombs in the mail to ex-presidents and cabinet members oh wait that was a trumper that did that.
> 
> One guy goes on a rant is not that big a deal unless that guy actually sends bombs.


Yeah, I figured you'd be by to try and defend this.

You bring up one of the very, very few examples of someone who is not a part of the Loony Left doing something stupid. Now, why don't you be balanced and recant all of the acts of violence commited by the Loony Left since, let's say since Obama placidly condoned it.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Why didn’t he set the loser human up and let him walk into a cops sniper bullet. ?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> Yeh those guys on the left sending bombs in the mail to ex-presidents and cabinet members oh wait that was a trumper that did that.
> 
> One guy goes on a rant is not that big a deal unless that guy actually sends bombs.


That was a very insane response from Ms James^^^^^^


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Dude is leftist nut! That said, Savage is a pompous blowhard. I can't stand listening to him anymore. I think the guy jerks off to his own picture with one hand while flipping off a photo of Rush with the other. 

Ms James, well.....I suspect there is a photo of Obama in the mix somewhere......


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> Dude is leftist nut! That said, Savage is a pompous blowhard. I can't stand listening to him anymore. I think the guy jerks off to his own picture with one hand while flipping off a photo of Rush with the other.
> 
> Ms James, well.....I suspect there is a photo of Obama in the mix somewhere......



View attachment 94601


Perhaps it's this pic.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> Yeh those guys on the left sending bombs in the mail to ex-presidents and cabinet members oh wait that was a trumper that did that.
> 
> One guy goes on a rant is not that big a deal unless that guy actually sends bombs.


You mean like the lefties in Ferguson, MO or Baltimore, MD? Or the lefties in northern VA that chased Sarah Sanders and her family out of a restaurant? Or the lefties that attacked Tucker Carlson's wife and children in their home while he was away at work? You mean those peace-loving liberals?


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

James needs to do a little more research before he lets his alligator mouth overload his paper ass.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's only going to escalate from here. The socialist left, the party of compassion and civility my ass. Should we expect anything less from the people who elected people like Rashida Tlaib and Ocasio-Cortez to lead us.

Buckle up.

https://www.mediaite.com/online/new...-trump-were-going-to-impeach-the-motherfcker/


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Gunn said:


> James needs to do a little more research before he lets his alligator mouth overload his paper ass.


Like most liberals, he is not so interested in facts as he is in "feelings".....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Yeh those guys on the left sending bombs in the mail to ex-presidents and cabinet members oh wait that was a trumper that did that.
> 
> One guy goes on a rant is not that big a deal unless that guy actually sends bombs.


Lighten up, guys, . . . you got to remember that he lied to us about his location of Missouri, . . . or he sleeps on a cot in the basement of his mommy's house, . . . between the washer and the furnace, . . . and only comes on here to antagonize.

Saying stuff like this in any place in Mo. except St. Lou or Ferguson . . . would not wash.

With any kind of luck, . . . he'll lose one or two points on his IQ come this spring, . . . and the last we'll see of him, . . . he'll be sitting on a lily pad, . . . snatching bugs out of the air with his tongue.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't mind a guy ranting, all of us have been so angered we lost control of our mouths.

But the gun comment is the deal breaker for me. In many jurisdictions it's a crime all by itself. If he would have made the same comments to a sitting President he'd have been picked up by the Secret Service. Heck, I'm surprised Madonna wasn't at least interviewed by the authorities.

BTW, I am not familiar with Michael Savage, and what did he do to get a death threat? I live in Wisconsin, and if you aren't seen in a cheese shop you ain't nobody.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> Dude is leftist nut! That said, Savage is a pompous blowhard. I can't stand listening to him anymore. I think the guy jerks off to his own picture with one hand while flipping off a photo of Rush with the other.
> 
> Ms James, well.....I suspect there is a photo of Obama in the mix somewhere......


When I'm out delivering parts in the afternoon, since there is no radio station in the area that plays music I'm interested in, that leaves me three choices - silence, Savage, or Sean "Broken Record" Hannity. 
At least Savage isn't as boring and repetitive as Hannity.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

So he's in radio. He's not on an AM station in my area, would he be broadcasting on FM, or is he a local figure?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I can not listen to him more then 4 minutes.. BUT nobody deserves to be threatened


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> I can not listen to him more then 4 minutes.. BUT nobody deserves to be threatened


I know what you mean. But more to the point, why is violence the only thing modern people know how to do to express a dislike for something? For example, my dad didn't like rock n' roll, but he never shot a Beatle. He would just change channels.

Admittedly, my father was also one who chose "white flight." It was 1955, but now you would need armor plating to visit a our old home. Perhaps considered racist now, but he never belittled any black man who worked for him, he just didn't want to live in a ghetto. Strangely, two of my aunts stayed put.

But there's also an opposing view. Most guys who threaten your life aren't allowed by their mothers to play outside. It could just be the heat of the moment, too.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> When I'm out delivering parts in the afternoon, since there is no radio station in the area that plays music I'm interested in, that leaves me three choices - silence, Savage, or Sean "Broken Record" Hannity.
> At least Savage isn't as boring and repetitive as Hannity.


I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks that. Hannity seems like a nice guy, but the repetition drives me crazy.

Get the iHeartRadio app for your phone and plug it into your truck radio. Then you can listen to whatever you want any time of the day.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks that. Hannity seems like a nice guy, but the repetition drives me crazy.
> 
> Get the iHeartRadio app for your phone and plug it into your truck radio. Then you can listen to whatever you want any time of the day.


Actually, I pay $7/month extra on my SiriusXm so I can stream to my computer, I think the phone too, but how much of my data that would use I don't know. I think I'm allowed 4 gigs per month, but that's all Greek to me.

I wouldn't mind getting my '60s hard rock and my '40s big band music.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> Yeh those guys on the left sending bombs in the mail to ex-presidents and cabinet members oh wait that was a trumper that did that.
> 
> One guy goes on a rant is not that big a deal unless that guy actually sends bombs.


Yeah, one guy.

"This week a New York man, Carlos Bayon, was*arrested*after leaving threatening messages for House Majority Whip Steve Scalise (R-La.) and Conference Chairman Cathy McMorris Rodgers (R-Wash.), promising to go after their families and*"feed them lead."*When police raided his home, they*found*200 rounds of ammunition as well as receipts for an assault rifle and handgun and books with titles such as "How to Create a Foolproof New Identity," "Middle Eastern Terrorist Bomb Designs" and "Silent But Deadly," instructions for making homemade silencers."

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...d33fa4-9a5b-11e8-b60b-1c897f17e185_story.html

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

@Inor

A new drinking game. Turn on Hannity on the radio ( he might be different on TV), and toss down a shot each time he says "FISA warrant" , "collusion " , or "Mueller " .
The last person to die of alcohol poisoning wins.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Michael should move to Houston or Dallas, and then he should buy a .357 and a Second Chance vest. My local AM station has been running adds that say he is going to go to podcasting; and I think that he is going off the air here locally. So, anyway, he should get primitive if he has too, they did.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> So, anyway, he should get primitive if he has too, they did.


This is something I wonder about--and fear. Madison uses a derivative of "community policing." It's not as bad as the Ferguson cops who watched looting, and our police chief is trying to run his department but still has to report to a Democratic mayor. Fortunately, Chicago sends us incompetent bangers.

But I do not leave the house unarmed. And the reason is that I can no longer guarantee that I will have peace tomorrow because I had it yesterday. I understand that we boomers are starting to sound like our parents in saying, "This used to be such a peaceful city."

I'm not looking at the world in rose colored glasses. But it's disheartening to realize I'll have to get primitive to sit and have coffee with my wife. The mall now has cameras all over the place (seven in our cafe') and police officers now have their own office. And two weeks before Christmas we quit going. I was there during the first mall shooting there, and people scattered, fortunately no one got trampled. The Santa Claus that year grabbed a small child and shielded him with his own body. I think that's when Madison lost its innocence.

Once you decide on "primitive" is the new normal I don't think the peaceful past is ever going to come back.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> So he's in radio. He's not on an AM station in my area, would he be broadcasting on FM, or is he a local figure?


Nationwide radio since the 1990's. 
He has a website full of conservative news, and also a recording of the previous days show.
Starting Monday he will still be on the air in about 250 radio stations, and also offer a live podcast. Some markets are getting rid of him, NYC for one. www.michaelsavage.com


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> @Inor
> 
> A new drinking game. Turn on Hannity on the radio ( he might be different on TV), and toss down a shot each time he says "FISA warrant" , "collusion " , or "Mueller " .
> The last person to die of alcohol poisoning wins.


You would die in one afternoon. I can't listen to Hannity anymore. Makes me want to drive head on into traffic.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm a talk radio junkie. My favorite is Mark Levin, but I do not listen to talk radio after 5 PM (another one of my rules). So I listen to the first hour live (when I am home in AZ) and catch the last 2 hours the next day via podcast.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> I'm a talk radio junkie. My favorite is Mark Levin, but I do not listen to talk radio after 5 PM (another one of my rules). So I listen to the first hour live (when I am home in AZ) and catch the last 2 hours the next day via podcast.


6:00 to 9:00 PM Eastern on SiriusXm Channel 125.
Love my SiriusXm. Yeah, I pay $27.44 per month, but that's made up by not paying for satellite or cable TV.
Mark is my favorite too.
For those who don't know, the man is a Constitutional expert, and once worked in the Reagan Justice Department.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Marl Levin comes on in my area from 9:00PM to midnight. Since I get up around 3:00AM to get ready for the gym, I should podcast his shows, as well.

I've been off my radio schedule for two reasons. One, they started playing Badger hockey during the evening talk shows. And two, the holidays brought in all replacement talk show hosts. As for repeats, I have to agree with you on the constant "Best of Hannity" shows.

But there is no solution for me, because I don't find modern TV funny or enlightening. I haven't found a good book that's a page-turner, and I want to relax, not polish 24/7. For me, holidays and weekends just drag on.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Marl Levin comes on in my area from 9:00PM to midnight. Since I get up around 3:00AM to get ready for the gym, I should podcast his shows, as well.
> 
> I've been off my radio schedule for two reasons. One, they started playing Badger hockey during the evening talk shows. And two, the holidays brought in all replacement talk show hosts. As for repeats, I have to agree with you on the constant "Best of Hannity" shows.
> 
> But there is no solution for me, because I don't find modern TV funny or enlightening. I haven't found a good book that's a page-turner, and I want to relax, not polish 24/7. For me, holidays and weekends just drag on.


You got a wife. Polish that!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

TV is a mindless waste of time.
If I’m going to watch something on a screen it is WW2 documentaries on You Tube.
Watch “With The Marines At Tarawa”, an original DOD film from the period. And realize how blessed you are that you were not there.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> You got a wife. Polish that!!


She's OOT taking care of her mother. I won't see her till after dark, but that's when I sleep so...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> TV is a mindless waste of time.
> If I'm going to watch something on a screen it is WW2 documentaries on You Tube.
> Watch "With The Marines At Tarawa", an original DOD film from the period. And realize how blessed you are that you were not there.


I am a WWII footage junkie as well. I will spend a whole Saturday afternoon watching the old "World At War" series or old combat footage. As I am watching I am amazed at how these kids stood up to the furious destruction and death. Then I wonder, would today's young men and woman perform so heroically? Would they fight under similar circumstances? I am betting most would not.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> @Inor
> 
> A new drinking game. Turn on Hannity on the radio ( he might be different on TV), and toss down a shot each time he says "FISA warrant" , "collusion " , or "Mueller " .
> The last person to die of alcohol poisoning wins.


I used to watch Hannity on tv. Not so much anymore. He is like a broken record repeating the same thing over and over and over again. If he wants to remain relevant, he needs to get some new material. Sure a lot of what he says is accurate, but Jesus, I don't need to hear it endlessly repeated verbatim night after night.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I am a WWII footage junkie as well.


I can watch all those documentaries--except one. There's a scene of three USA soldiers walking across the beach at Omaha. One by one they are hit and killed. I hope when I get to heaven I can thank those boys, but I cannot watch that documentary.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I am a WWII footage junkie as well. I will spend a whole Saturday afternoon watching the old "World At War" series or old combat footage. As I am watching I am amazed at how these kids stood up to the furious destruction and death. Then I wonder, would today's young men and woman perform so heroically? Would they fight under similar circumstances? I am betting most would not.


When it was first on the air, I recorded all episodes of World At War on VHS. Still have them, too.
Next time you are on you tube, type Russia's War into the search box. It is a 7 part series like WAW, but strictly Eastern Front and from the Russian side.
When I was a kid in the early 50's a big hit on TV was Victory At Sea, and all 20-some episodes are on there as well. 
I subscribe to PeriscopeFilm on YouTube, as well as some others devoted to combat camera and documentaries.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I remember watching "Victory at Sea" every Sunday morning on channel 9 in Chicago. Had to be late 60's. My brother and I would fight over the lone black and white TV with the broken antenna to see who would watch cartoons or "Victory at Sea". I was older and bigger, I won. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Once you decide on "primitive" is the new normal I don't think the peaceful past is ever going to come back.


It is gone for good, and things promise to get much worse. I don't have any good answers about things, I just roll with the punches, and then throw my own right hooks.



Inor said:


> I'm a talk radio junkie. My favorite is Mark Levin, but I do not listen to talk radio after 5 PM (another one of my rules). So I listen to the first hour live (when I am home in AZ) and catch the last 2 hours the next day via podcast.


I listen to talk shows to an excess myself, I like Mark Levin and Mike Savage, and a lot of the other major talkers. They all had better get a .45 Auto, and learn how to use it, because there are murdering thugs on the prowl. And don't be surprised if a major talk radio host is murdered, it is that bad.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> And don't be surprised if a major talk radio host is murdered, it is that bad.


I've always wondered about that idea. "Everyone" said the Klan would shoot Obama. I heard one guy joke that when OJ Simpson played golf after his trial he was out in the open for any sniper. And Rush Limbaugh has been on the radio for thirty years. All three are still very much alive.

The only one I know was a local newscaster(?) who was shot when I was tweener. I think the really dangerous guys are so far out of it (like John Hinckley Jr.) that they're not very good criminals.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I've always wondered about that idea. "Everyone" said the Klan would shoot Obama. I heard one guy joke that when OJ Simpson played golf after his trial he was out in the open for any sniper. And Rush Limbaugh has been on the radio for thirty years. All three are still very much alive.
> 
> The only one I know was a local newscaster(?) who was shot when I was tweener. I think the really dangerous guys are so far out of it (like John Hinckley Jr.) that they're not very good criminals.


Times have changed, and the Left is on the verge of murdering its opponents. That is what Communists do to their opposition, they kill them. 
If I were a national talk show host, I would arm, for sure; and if I were a local host, I would think about it.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> Times have changed, and the Left is on the verge of murdering its opponents. That is what Communists do to their opposition, they kill them. If I were a talk show host, I would arm.


I think the left would hire its goons, not do the shooting themselves. For example, even the Obamas have made comments about buying guns--if they lived under rural conditions.

I think the comment was a poorly shielded disclaimer. That section of society is always surrounded by professionals with guns. And they know how to cover up the mess. A stooge like James Comey will swear to anything, for a price.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> Yeh those guys on the left sending bombs in the mail to ex-presidents and cabinet members oh wait that was a trumper that did that.
> 
> One guy goes on a rant is not that big a deal unless that guy actually sends bombs.


That guy was deranged...But which Conservative advocated he go do something against those evil Democrats? None. They said that many of those people might be part of covering up for Hillary, trying to rig things against Trump, and that thy should be investigated...but your side is saying that against Trump.

No problem with that. Its when your folks say to go to their Homes, places of work, restaurants, and let them know they aren't welcome there or anywhere else.....well now thats a different message, don't you think Sunshine?

Show me one quote from any respectable conservative elected official that has said to act similarly towards democrats....just one will do.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

It's too bad younger folks haven't watched old Dean Martin and Frank Sinatra movies. In one gangster flick, Dean advises Frank, _"When your opponent has all the aces, it's time to kick over the table."_

The left has no current plan except tax, spend and conquer. They know that Trump is making gains, and the press hides this. So to speak, the GOP has all the aces. The libtards are kicking over the table.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> TV is a mindless waste of time.
> If I'm going to watch something on a screen it is WW2 documentaries on You Tube.
> Watch "With The Marines At Tarawa", an original DOD film from the period. And realize how blessed you are that you were not there.


I have a DVD set about the Marines at Iwo Jima, and I have met and shook hands with Woody Williams, a MOH winner from Iwo. I met him through his daughter.
I have been a fan of war movies since I was 8 years old, I would sit and watch them for hours. I still do that, with movies like saving Private Ryan.


----------

